# Hub 2010 Xmas Case Swap



## shmick (26/11/10)

We will be holding our HUB 2010 Xmas case swap at our end of year BBQ Sunday 12th Dec.

Rules are:
-14 x 750ml bottles or equivalent per entry (a milk crate full)
-Entry numbers to be clearly marked on the cap (as per list below). Labels optional.
-Multiple entries per member accepted (same or different type) - you will get back the same qty you enter.
-Entries will be swapped randomly on the day.
-Strictly no rain-checks/late entries.
-Enjoy


----------



## shmick (26/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

unlimited


----------



## alford_j (26/11/10)

Any rules on green beer ie bottled but not ready to drink on the day? 

I'm keen to be part of a case swap for the first time and I'll have a batch of best bitter in the bottle in time but not ready to drink. 

I would also have to pass it on to someone to take to the swap as I will be interstate (boo). 

Not wanting to stuff everybody around but also keen to be in it.

Alfie


----------



## Weizguy (26/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2.
3.
4.
5.

unlimited

Alfie - OK by me. Bitter matures quick. Would be good if carbed too, but only needs to be carbed low.
Hope this helps. Anyone have an objection? Think there was a recommendation that all beer should be ready 2 drink, so will leave this open.


----------



## asis (26/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Needs a Name APA - Adam
3.
4.
5.

unlimited


Like Les I'm happy to accept green beer especially as this is only 2 weeks away. (I realise most have known it was on a couple of months ago)


----------



## schooey (26/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Needs a Name APA - Adam
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4.
5.


----------



## m_peve (26/11/10)

schooey said:


> HUB 2010 Xmas swap
> 
> 1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
> 2. Needs a Name APA - Adam
> ...


----------



## Muggus (26/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Needs a Name APA - Adam
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!


----------



## schooey (27/11/10)

Alfie said:


> Any rules on green beer ie bottled but not ready to drink on the day?
> 
> I'm keen to be part of a case swap for the first time and I'll have a batch of best bitter in the bottle in time but not ready to drink.
> 
> ...



Just whack it in, Alfie.... I'll deliver it for you.....


----------



## asis (30/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!


I hadn't bottled a full batch for well over 2 years now. Man I like kegs.


----------



## schooey (30/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter

Bottled mine this arvo also... Man! This is the best Hefe I have ever brewed; I drank a glass out of the fermenter...banana and bubble gum on the nose, great balance of banana and clove on the palate... Can't wait until it's carbonated!

Come on guys, jump in already.... otherwise if there's only 7 swappers, we'll swap two each 

Have a keg of it for the swap day too...


----------



## Benniee (30/11/10)

I would love to be in this one guys, but I'm totally unprepared for it.

I did my first bit of brewing last weekend - it was the first brew in over 3 months.

But I will be at the swap with a few scattered bottles to taste/share with others.


Benniee


----------



## brocky_555 (30/11/10)

I might have a kit & kilo wheat beer ready dry hopped with nelson sauvin and fermented with wyeast 1010 it might be worthy but i'll just hold off until i know more ( its still in the fermenter !). I'll try to redeem myself after the last abomination of a beer


----------



## Yowster (30/11/10)

schooey said:


> HUB 2010 Xmas swap
> 
> 1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
> 2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10
> ...


----------



## gone brewing (30/11/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC


----------



## unterberg (1/12/10)

I wont be able to make it this time. Will only get back from Perth on the Saturday and wont have enough time to bottle before sunday. I will try to drop in on the sunday though


----------



## Brewman_ (2/12/10)

Same here, can't make this one. looking at the start of the list I am very dissapointed I will miss out.

Steve


----------



## goatherder (2/12/10)

I'm out too, bummer cos the lineup looks good. I've been way too flat out to brew for this and I suspect I won't make the swap day either. Have a good one.

Scott


----------



## schooey (2/12/10)

Are you guys going to make it into MHB before the end of the year? I still owe you both a bottle from the last swap... I can leave it there for you to collect if you wish; take your pick, Hefe or IIPA


----------



## asis (3/12/10)

I bottled 28 anticipating this filling up twice.


----------



## clifftiger (3/12/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC
9. Cliff - Wherry Xmas (English Bitter)


----------



## alford_j (5/12/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC
9. Cliff - Wherry Xmas (English Bitter)
10. James - Special Bitter. Sorry but this will be a bit green, bottled today.


----------



## Jord (7/12/10)

Can't do this time, due to moving house. Was a real bastard packing up all that brewing gear... where did it all come from!? 

Hope its a good 'un.

Cheers

Jord


----------



## Muggus (7/12/10)

I'm waiting to hear back from work to see if i'm working or not on the Sunday. 
If I am I may have to palm my case of to someone. 
Having said that I'm quite literally around the corner from the Bowlo...maybe I could hand it over to them!?


----------



## gone brewing (7/12/10)

Yeah, I've also got problems getting there on the Sunday. I gotta fly down to Melbourne in the afternoon. Anyone willing to put their hand up to take care of my entry? I could drop it off at your place on Saturday morning. PM me if you can help.

Cheers
Dick 

EDIT: Schooey's able to help me out. Thanks mate.


----------



## Muggus (8/12/10)

The planets have aligned, and it appears I will be able to make it to this most momentous of occasions. Just gotta duck down to Sydney to grab my _other caseswap_ beers. h34r: 
See ya'll Sunday!


----------



## asis (8/12/10)

Still just the 10 swappers? 

I will be going in from Toronto with 2 spare seats and a driver if anyone needs a ride. 

See you all on Sunday


----------



## shmick (9/12/10)

HUB 2010 Xmas swap

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC
9. Cliff - Wherry Xmas (English Bitter)
10. James - Special Bitter. Sorry but this will be a bit green, bottled today.
11. Thomas D - TBC

Can anyone collect Thomas' entry and get it to the swap on Sunday?


----------



## schooey (9/12/10)

Yeah I can, Mick.. from his home or somewhere else?


----------



## shmick (9/12/10)

schooey said:


> Yeah I can, Mick.. from his home or somewhere else?


Thanks Schooey
Best to contact him direct - it came thru the club email


----------



## schooey (11/12/10)

Happy to report...





Mine is ready to drink! //and tasting farking awesome I might add.... Just put it in the fridge when you get home for 48 hours to let the CO2 absorb... My bottle made foam to the neck, but didn't gush, but I only had it in the fridge for 4 hours. Carb level is good and I would advise to fridge, and drink now to avoid excessive carbing/gushers..

Apologies for the crappy iPhone pic... Seeyas all tomorrow!


----------



## brocky_555 (12/12/10)

Can i be a late entry ?
I have 12 bottles of my saison to swap so i'll just bring it and we can see how it goes. 

Sorry for the late entry fellas.

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC
9. Cliff - Wherry Xmas (English Bitter)
10. James - Special Bitter. Sorry but this will be a bit green, bottled today.
11. Thomas D - TBC
12. Brocky - Belgian Saison


----------



## gone brewing (12/12/10)

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10 
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - It will be green -
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC, 4.4%, Bottled 04-Dec-2010, Should be good to drink after 18-Dec.
9. Cliff - Wherry Xmas (English Bitter)
10. James - Special Bitter. Sorry but this will be a bit green, bottled today.
11. Thomas D - TBC
12. Brocky - Belgian Saison 

Updated details for my entry.

Cheers
Dick


----------



## schooey (12/12/10)

Les the Weizguy said:


> As for Chappo: He's probably not a piker, but "that boy is WHIPPED..."



Pot. Kettle. Black ????


----------



## schooey (12/12/10)

Big thanks to Shmick and his lovely wife Louise (and the other committee guys) for organising the food, drinks and entertainment and the majority of the day today. Pretty safe to say that a great time was had by all. Great to be part of a young club with huge prospects for the future... Hope everyone else had as good of a time as I did and all the best for the festive season to all... :beer:

btw... If you were in the swap, please put my beer in the fridge now and drink soon; it's worth it ...


----------



## m_peve (12/12/10)

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - About 5.3% - Give it a week or 2 in the bottle.
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC, 4.4%, Bottled 04-Dec-2010, Should be good to drink after 18-Dec.
9. Cliff - Wherry Xmas (English Bitter)
10. James - Special Bitter. Sorry but this will be a bit green, bottled today.
11. Thomas D - TBC
12. Brocky - Belgian Saison 

Just updated my best before time. Will need a week or 2 to carb up.
Thanks to all who put in effort to make it a great day today.
Much enjoyed!!

P.S. ES Thanks to Dave, Brockie and Schooey for the tasters :lol:


----------



## clifftiger (12/12/10)

1. Teninch Topaz APA - Les
2. Adam - Needs a Name APA, OG 1.050, FG 1.010 Bottled 30/11/10
3. Schooey - Shazzam Hefe, 1.055 OG, FG 1.013, WLP300 - You like bananas?
4. Pete's Wicked Ale (American Brown) - About 5.3% - Give it a week or 2 in the bottle.
5. Muggus - Black Passion Porter - 6.8% US-05 Bottled 1/11/10 - far from green, very intense!
6. Dave Jenkins - Red Light IPA (3.8% English bitter
7. Chris Brice - Little Big Horn IPA (possibly not as hoppy as it should be but drinking well)
8. Dick - Best Bitter - Wyeast 1469PC, 4.4%, Bottled 04-Dec-2010, Should be good to drink after 18-Dec.
9. Cliff - Wherry Xmas (English Bitter) - Wyeast Ringwood ,4.9%, Brewed 05/11 Bottled 04/12
10. James - Special Bitter. Sorry but this will be a bit green, bottled today.
11. Thomas D - TBC
12. Brocky - Belgian Saison 

+1 to all the positive comments for the day and organisers

Details update on #9, Cliff


----------



## Benniee (13/12/10)

schooey said:


> Big thanks to Shmick and his lovely wife Louise (and the other committee guys) for organising the food, drinks and entertainment and the majority of the day today. Pretty safe to say that a great time was had by all.



Definitely a +1 from me on this one. I ended up having to "exit stage right" in a hurry due to some over tired kids, so next time I might aim to fly solo so I can spend some more time talking beer and less time chasing kids.

Hope everyone has a good Chrissy, and finds some time to brew (that's what I'm asking Santa for).

Benniee


----------



## Muggus (13/12/10)

schooey said:


> Big thanks to Shmick and his lovely wife Louise (and the other committee guys) for organising the food, drinks and entertainment and the majority of the day today. Pretty safe to say that a great time was had by all. Great to be part of a young club with huge prospects for the future... Hope everyone else had as good of a time as I did and all the best for the festive season to all... :beer:


Big up to everyone involved in organising it!
Great event, and despite the lack of caseswap entries, good turn out.

Geez that Nirvana went down well too...


----------



## asis (16/12/10)

schooey said:


> btw... If you were in the swap, please put my beer in the fridge now and drink soon; it's worth it ...



Mine was in the fridge Monday morning, lucky I opened in near the sink  Pretty damn nice beer Schooey.

My beer could do with a couple of weeks to mellow a bit.


----------

